# Fort Pickens/Gulf



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

Had fun day in gulf with a couple of guys. Managed 1 king, 34.5" and a lane snapper 15 ". Maybe more snapper next time ?


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice catch hope you left me some.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice Lane!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

plenty of fish on the humminbird. The bite was good when I first got to my numbers but slacked off soon after.:whistling::whistling:


----------

